# Saturday May 22 Bridge Rubble report



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Me my brother-in-law and a couple buddies headed out to the I 10 bridge rubble. Very fisrt cast I caught a monster Black snapper. I hooked a half a cigar minnow on it and just cast it out. No weight or anything. Within 25 seconds I had a 27 to 30 inch black snapper on. I never got a measure on it because I planned on mesuring it when it came time toclean it. Then we fished so late I had to leave for work as soon as we got back to the dock and my brother-in-law finishedcleaning them. Any way caught Mingo all day long. We also caught 9 trigger fish. I hooked a monster trigger 22-24 inches again never got to measue that one either. Had an absolute blast though. 

My bro and I put some fins and a mask on and hopped in the water with our spear guns. The water there is right around 70 ft. So we would free dive down to between 35 and 50 feet and shoot a fish and swim back up with it. I shot about an 18 inch lesser AJ. Our buddy went with us a couple times and said he saw about an 8 foot bull shark. We werent too worried about it and kept diving. My bro-in-law saw him about 10 mins later and still we werent that worried so we kept diving. Anyway 20 mins or so later we are hanging on to the boat catching our breath and I look back and see a 7-8 foot tiger shark swimming behind us about 3 inches behind my bother in law and he didnt even know it was there. I hopped in the boat and yelled at him to get out of the water. Anyway we got out safe and even got to snap a quick picture of the tiger. It was an absolutely awesome day of fishing and diving. I hope this oil stays away so we can enjoy the water the rest of the summer. 

In the end we ended up with 17 mingo, 9 trigger (one monster), and The biggest black snapper I've ever caught. We had a blast. 










This is the best picture we could get of the tiger shark. It was a little freaky lookin back and seeing that thing a few inches behind my bro-in-law. Ha


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report! Thanks


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

That's a good size black snapper and that trigger is nothing to sneeze at. A very lucky day for any one in the water with the tigerand not get bite. Sounds like a great day. Gene


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

that my friend is one hell of a black snapper. congrats on the fish and keeping all your arms and legs with a tiger nearby!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

That is a stud of a black snapper! Very cool


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

what rumble were you at?


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

I 10 bridge rubble


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

MAN, THATS A HOSS BLK SNAPPER AND TRIGGER. GREAT JOB. GOOD THING THE TIGER DIDN'T TAKE A TEST BITE ON YOUR BROTHER-N-LAW. THATS A LITTLE TOOOOOOOO CLOSE.


----------



## cigar minnow (May 12, 2010)

there something under the tiger shark u can see it pretty good.Wonder what it was?


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Great Report and Great Pics!

Freaky about the Tiger shark


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

i would like to hook that shark!


----------

